
Launch HN: I built a free RSS-to-email service - BruceBlacklaws
https://www.rssfeed.app/
======
BruceBlacklaws
I know there are a whole bunch of these on the web but I wanted something free
and I'm sure you do as well.

What do you think of this idea? Would you use RSS Feed? How do you feel it can
be improved?

I did hammer out of the code fairly quickly so there are probably bugs.

~~~
benrapscallion
Why the strange font?

~~~
BruceBlacklaws
What’s wrong with the font?

~~~
leshokunin
It’s really hard to read. Love the idea though

~~~
BruceBlacklaws
Awesome!

I’ll look into the font issues

